# -näköinen



## Gavril

Hi,

How would you translate the phrases with "-näköinen" below?



> Maalisyöttö jäi Lepistön peliesityksessä sivuseikaksi. Hän pääsi otsikoihin tapeltuaan Zbynek Igrlin kanssa.
> 
> - Tuntui, että siinä oli *kaiken näköistä kampitusta ja koukkimista*. Lätkäpelissä veri välillä kiehahtaa. Ehkä meillä oli siinä *jonkin näköistä historiaa, kampittelua*, Ei sen kummempaa, Lepistö kommentoi.



My understanding is that _-näköinen_ corresponds closely to English _-looking_ (as in _young-looking, strange-looking_), but that translation doesn't quite seem to fit the above phrases (especially the second).

Kiitos avusta


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_"I think there was all manner of tripping and hooking going on. Tempers sometimes flare in ice hockey. It all probably arose from some previous incidents of the same kind. That's all there was to it, really._"


----------



## Gavril

So, _jonkin näköinen historia_ = "some kind of history"?

I would have expected _jonkinlainen / jonkintapainen historia_ or similar here -- do these mean something distinct from _jonkin *näköinen* historia_?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Dictionaries are no use in deciphering colloquial Finnish. Unfortunately I don't know the answer to your question. _Historia_ in this case simply means that something that had happened in the past had a bearing on what happened now.


----------



## Jyrkkä Jätkä

*kaiken näköistä kampitusta ja koukkimista *= all sort of tripping and hooking

*jonkin näköistä historiaa, kampittelua *= some sort of verbal contact and tripping


----------



## Gavril

Thanks -- just out of curiosity, would you say that in spoken Finnish, _-näköinen_ tends to be used somewhat like _-lainen, -tyyppinen_, etc.?



Jyrkkä Jätkä said:


> *kaiken näköistä kampitusta ja koukkimista *= all sort of tripping and hooking
> 
> *jonkin näköistä historiaa, kampittelua *= some sort of verbal contact and tripping


----------



## Jyrkkä Jätkä

You have interpreted the use of -_näköinen_ quite right.
_Kaikennäköinen_ and _jonkinnäköinen_ are common in both spoken and written Finnish.


----------

